# this is how i like to stack my pedes...



## KyuZo (Oct 14, 2011)

everyone has a different way of keeping their pedes, this is how i do it.  please share yours.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 14, 2011)

the third pictures are deli cups for baby pedes, which i don't have any right now.  majority are small juveniles which graduated to the smaller containers in the 4th picture


----------



## BillMNJ (Oct 14, 2011)

Really nice setup. Clean and organized. I'd be embarrased to show my setup. Ony have one in a plastic CK, a 7" Giant Viet. The enclosures you use are a bit low for my taste. This guy is very aggressive and would easily climb over the edge of those containers. Specially at feeding/cleaning time. He tends to go off the deep end a bit. I'll post a pic as soon as I get time.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 14, 2011)

i hear ya on the low container thing.  usually my new additions are the crazy ones that i have to watch out for.  after a few months of opening and snapping close those enclosure, they all get use to me and are usually calm when i work with them.  i also have a pair of 12" tongs with rubber coating tips that i use to pick them up if i need to move them.  most of them would stay calm when i gently pick them up at their midsection (with tongs of course) when i need to.  

also, i notice that they like to stay on the substrate rather than climbing out, but it does happen occasionally.  I've been keeping them for about 5 years now, maybe longer, i kinda lost track of time, but it really helped me understand how they would react to what.  

for example, i noticed that their legs (even terminal legs) are sensitive to bright lights.  try shinning a flashlight at their terminal legs and see if they will move.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 14, 2011)

I think KyuZo is thinking, "supply" and availability.  I like display setups too, but the intent here is very different.  I see it as being similar to a plant nursery.  You go to a nursery and all the plants are in confined pots, just waiting to be planted in a nice natural setting.  I think it's the same thing here, just like breeding anything else.  I feel the same and have the same style with some displays also, if not for this kind of thinking with practical rearing, there might not be supply in the first place.  Here are some of my stacks.  Photobucket lost 6 of them, irritating!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScarecrowGirl (Oct 14, 2011)

This is what my pedes look like right now, I usually have my 5' Tigerlegs in a 10 gallon tank but he has mites, so I gave him a bath and stuck him in the short container because its more manageable. The two on top have my tiny polymorphas in them. I found all of these containers at our dollar store, I just wish they had the large containers in colors too, because they have clear lids. I only have three pedes now, but I am seeing to it that my collection grows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 14, 2011)

It's nice to see more people joining the pede-a-holic club 

galapa, have you ever had 10 cups tip over before? i notice that they don't have a lid, so that's kinda risky.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 14, 2011)

No, I don't worry about it, they are containers within a container.  They are all next to each other supporting each other vertically within a tub, they can't fall over.  And the bottom of the tub that is stacked on top of the open containers keeps the humidity up for the containers below(the bottom of the tub kind of acts as a top for the delis below).  I keep the delis with tops, on the top, those tops keep the humidity up for those.


----------



## CHLee (Oct 14, 2011)

heh...here's mine.Still very disorganized 





Sc. subspinipes dehaani's and Sc. subspinipes subspinipes's on both side and in the red capped jars,Sc. morsitans in the 2 stacks of transparent tupperwares in the middle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 14, 2011)

awesome! keep 'em coming


----------



## beetleman (Oct 14, 2011)

KyuZo said:


> awesome! keep 'em coming


ahhh! i gotta get me a camera,i keep all of mine all stacked up in large tupperwares,delicups aswell,and my problem is the stacks keep gettin higher,all of your setups look awesome. PEDES RULE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 14, 2011)

I gave up on display tanks.  Every time I tried to make an elaborate one the animal would exhibit totally different behavior & usually disappear.  The temp. round containers for herp shows that Jason has are my favorite.  They keep humidity well and are easy to modify.  Will have to get some photos while I have invert company tomorrow...


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 14, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> I gave up on display tanks.  Every time I tried to make an elaborate one the animal would exhibit totally different behavior & usually disappear.  The temp. round containers for herp shows that Jason has are my favorite.  They keep humidity well and are easy to modify.  Will have to get some photos while I have invert company tomorrow...


looking forward to those picturesssss


----------



## JanPhilip (Oct 15, 2011)

Like how well organized your setups are, but I'm a bit surprised at how little substrate you use. I always try to use at least 5cm. I will get some pics of my setups the next days. Cool thread


----------



## LV-426 (Oct 15, 2011)

JanPhilip said:


> Like how well organized your setups are, but I'm a bit surprised at how little substrate you use. I always try to use at least 5cm. I will get some pics of my setups the next days. Cool thread


I have gotten a better idea on how much substrate needed to keep pedes due to this thread, thanks for the thread


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks 

everyone has different setup that works best for them.  i keep my substrate about 1.5" 

i had tried a lot of different things from deep substrate and having them in a 10 gallons tank.  this setup by far works best for me.  altho, there are always room for improvements.  If i have more room, then i would like to double their roaming space and add nice looking hides for them. if you don't have a a hide, then just keep the ceiling (container lid) low and keep them somewhat dark and they'll be fine.  this is from what i've experienced anyway, so feel free to correct me or share if you experienced differently.


----------



## BillMNJ (Oct 15, 2011)

Gonna move my less than calm pede to a bigger ck tomorrow. That should be lots of fun... Will get some pics if I can (prob of him sinking his jaws into my hand...) Yikes!

Agreed, very cool thread!

Bill


----------



## LV-426 (Oct 15, 2011)

KyuZo said:


> i keep my substrate about 1.5" .


any particular reason why you keep the substrate 1.5" ?


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 15, 2011)

so that they don't bury themselves all the time and they don't put dirt in their water bowl all the time (only sometime).


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 15, 2011)

I think that when they are in a covered container, it's still and the humidity stays up so that I guess it's why they don't have their instinct kick in to dig all the time so they don't really need the deep sub in general when kept in closed containers.  I have deep sub in my terrs with screen tops though.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 16, 2011)

Pedes mixed in with everything else.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 16, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> I think that when they are in a covered container, it's still and the humidity stays up so that I guess it's why they don't have their instinct kick in to dig all the time so they don't really need the deep sub in general when kept in closed containers.  I have deep sub in my terrs with screen tops though.


yes, i believe that you're right.  some of my centipedes treat their container like their personal den.  they pooped in one corner of the container only.  i had witnessed a lot of my pedes picking up their poops with their mouth and walking around looking for a place to put it.  then i later find their poops on the side of the container or up against the corner of the container.

---------- Post added 10-16-2011 at 12:10 PM ----------

a very nice collection of cages and containers you got there john .  what millipedes are you currently keeping?  i'm getting a few millies coming in next week.  i just want to see how i like them.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a wall that looks like that also John.  I like your little glass terrs, esp. the wide, low profile glass terrs look cool, haven't seen those around here in the stores.  I do like glass terrs.  I've seen the pedes pick up dirt also looking for a place to put it, like burrowing Ts do like saying, "Hmm, where's a good place to put this..."  Many times I've seen molts or eggs soon after seeing that behavior with pedes.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you, sirs.  

I'm keeping Archispirostreptus gigas, Anadenobolus monilicornis, Narceus americanus, Chicobolus spinigerus, some unidentified Arizonans & still waiting for results from Haraphe haydeniana(which have sadly begun to die off).  The spirobolids are typical pet holes, unless you're a night owl.  

Those low profile glass tanks are fish breeder tanks that I got from Brandon here on AB a couple years back.  I added plexi lids over time...speaking of, do you guys have any suggestions on securing them better?  The moisture level has gone up with the rain & the lids are flexing out.  My wife found the angulata in the bathroom and I'm on the hot seat.  

I have yellow-legged trigonopodus that just built a chamber after moving dirt around.  I hope it's going to pump out some eggs so I don't have to sex it, haha.

Just got a banded heros too, so I'm sure I'll be bugging you guys about potential mates and mating strategies soon...


----------



## ophiophagus (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's my humble collection. I sold or traded my adults so these are all plings/juvies. I posted this pick a while ago and the smallest containers are no longer in use and the largest pedes have been moved into the largest available size of the largest containers in the picture.


----------



## beetleman (Oct 16, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> pedes mixed in with everything else.


yup. That's pretty much how ive got mine,plastic rack system,but mine are all deli cups of different sizes,tupperwares for the pedes,and this rack is only pedes,i have other plastic racks  with the scorps,true spiders,beetles,and a few ts,man everybodys setups look awesome!


----------



## neubii18 (Oct 16, 2011)

Where do you get those tubs you have pictured first and second Jason?I'd like to use them for Andros....


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 16, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> I have yellow-legged trigonopodus that just built a chamber after moving dirt around.  I hope it's going to pump out some eggs so I don't have to sex it, haha.
> 
> Just got a banded heros too, so I'm sure I'll be bugging you guys about potential mates and mating strategies soon...


hopefully they'll laid some fertile eggs if they are.  
maybe Todd has some banded heros, but i don't have any over here.  those banded are hard to come by.

---------- Post added 10-16-2011 at 08:26 PM ----------




asn1234 said:


> Where do you get those tubs you have pictured first and second Jason?I'd like to use them for Andros....


you can get those at home depot or at the container store.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 17, 2011)

Todd G., or Todd me?  I do have one banded arizonensis.  It recently molted, it might be mature, haven't checked the sex of it yet.


----------



## satchellwk (Oct 17, 2011)

These are some great collections y'all have; you offer some great models for my future when I get more pedes (which I definately plan to do).


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 17, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> Todd G., or Todd me?  I do have one banded arizonensis.  It recently molted, it might be mature, haven't checked the sex of it yet.


Todd without the G.


----------



## neubii18 (Oct 17, 2011)

KyuZo said:


> hopefully they'll laid some fertile eggs if they are.
> maybe Todd has some banded heros, but i don't have any over here.  those banded are hard to come by.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-16-2011 at 08:26 PM ----------
> ...


What brand/model # are they?


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 17, 2011)

look closely at the picture.  go to home depot and you can find the container that they sell is very similar.  or go to the container store and ask for plastic shoe boxes.  the ones that i used is branded "the container store".  they also have a website, i think it's www.thecontainerstore.com 

just pretty much any type of containers that is stackable is good enough.  i don't have the sku # i ripped it off already.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 17, 2011)

Look at Walmart also, even stores like The Dollar Store, Dollar Tree(isn't that one?) and BigLots.  I think the generic title for that size box is "plastic shoe box", you can type that in at google, Sterilite is a common brand.  The Container Store used to carry a clear, hard plastic one that was really nice for stuff like this but then they went to the soft opaque plastic, guess it's cheLook at Walmart also, even stores like The Dollar Store, Dollar Tree(isn't that one?) and BigLots.  I think the generic title for that size box is "plastic shoe box", you can type that in at google, Sterilite is a common brand.  The Container Store used to carry a clear, hard plastic one that was really nice for stuff like this but then they went to the soft opaque plastic, guess it's cheaper to make.aper to make.

I just looked around a little, if you scroll down at this site  http://closetadviser.com/?page_id=194  there is a clear type I mentioned, I just haven't seen these clear ones in the stores around here lately.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 17, 2011)

dang, can you do my shopping for me too?


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll shop, you pay! haha  That stuff used to be kind of cheap, prices have gone up a lot.  Everything has gone just about.  But I notice people don't complain until the TV says, hey, prices have gone up!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 18, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> I just looked around a little, if you scroll down at this site  http://closetadviser.com/?page_id=194  there is a clear type I mentioned, I just haven't seen these clear ones in the stores around here lately.


Haven't seen those before.  Looks like they have some large, drawer style boxes too that would make great breeder boxes.  Container Store's still selling the shoe boxes: http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10026189&N=&Ntt=shoe+box

Todd, you, that banded heros that I got is 5.5" BL & once it gets settled and finishes a meal or two, i'll get is sexed.  We're at the tail end of heros humping season, yeah?


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 18, 2011)

The one I have is a little small also, maybe one more molt would be safer but I can prob sex it now.  I've seen them mate in October at least.  I'm thinking pedes will mate year-round if they are warm enough.  I've stopped on the side of the road in the hill country where there are small caves, real caves but too small further inside for me to fit through to go further.  I've seen big heros crawling around in the caves on the walls.  One was really big but I didn't have a way to catch it.  Anyway, I wonder if they often live there, in almost steady temps, year round and mate whenever, who knows.  

I've thought about getting those slide out boxes but haven't because it's not a tight fit on top.  But I just realized that all you'd have to do use a spacer/shim to make it a tight fit.  You could use sheets of Plexiglas or anything else that would work under the drawer.


----------



## ScarecrowGirl (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10001753&N=&Ntt=shoe+box this page has a package of 20 boxes, that would be handy if not a little excessive but some one could go halvsies on the deal. I like that they are clear all the way around though, so I can see if my pede is thinking about jumping out when I open the box lol.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 18, 2011)

I like those and use them but the clarity is a bit cloudier then the acrylic.  Better than the identical boxes from Home Depot.  The lids on the HD version wear easily, but for 99 cents a piece you get what you pay for.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey KyuZo what species are those in the 2nd picture of your very first post. The large ones on the right hand side with containers labeled male and female.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 18, 2011)

Eclipse said:


> Hey KyuZo what species are those in the 2nd picture of your very first post. The large ones on the right hand side with containers labeled male and female.


those are vietnamese yellowlegs... i just got 4 of those in about 2 weeks ago.  i think one is in premolt or gravid, so i haven't sex the 4th one yet.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 18, 2011)

Those look like really big ones PJ.  It'd be cool to get some of those giant rusty red dehanni that were in another thread.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 18, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> Those look like really big ones PJ.  It'd be cool to get some of those giant rusty red dehanni that were in another thread.


maybe in about 3-4 years


----------



## JanPhilip (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is how I keep most of my pedes:












I have a heat tape mounted on the back wall of the shelves if it gets very cold in winter. I mostly keep smaller species, so the 20x20x20cm tubs are great! Bigger pedes are kept in large plastic jars at the moment. I have a few different ideas on how to improve their housing in the works though


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Jan,

do you have a source for the large, square containers?


----------



## JanPhilip (Oct 22, 2011)

The 20cm cubes are made by BraPlast and are sold by several webshops in Europe. I got some from btbe


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 25, 2011)

nice setups everyone! i would like to see more from our european friends and any U.S. pedes keeper that hasn't post yet.


----------



## recluse (Oct 27, 2011)

@Kyuzo Where do you guys find the large deli cups?


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 27, 2011)

recluse said:


> @Kyuzo Where do you guys find the large deli cups?


hi recluse, you can get them from a few different places.  please shop around for the cheapest price.  i got mine from lllreptile.com because they are close to my house.  

you can also order from these guys:

http://superiorshippingsupplies.com/


----------



## recluse (Oct 31, 2011)

KyuZo said:


> hi recluse, you can get them from a few different places.  please shop around for the cheapest price.  i got mine from lllreptile.com because they are close to my house.
> 
> you can also order from these guys:
> 
> http://superiorshippingsupplies.com/


Thanks, I will check them out. I have looked online a few times and was never able to find any. This will help with my juvie T's and small roach cultures.


----------



## KyuZo (Feb 19, 2012)

I just want to give this thread a bump to give the new people a general idea of the basic set up.  I keep most of mine in the circular clear plastic containers.  the rectangle plastic shoe boxes are only for he females that are going to be laying eggs.


----------



## SDCPs (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, helped me! :biggrin:


----------



## le-thomas (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so jealous of this. You don't even know


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> No, I don't worry about it, they are containers within a container.  They are all next to each other supporting each other vertically within a tub, they can't fall over.  And the bottom of the tub that is stacked on top of the open containers keeps the humidity up for the containers below(the bottom of the tub kind of acts as a top for the delis below).  I keep the delis with tops, on the top, those tops keep the humidity up for those.


That's smart when one is humid the others are!


----------



## CHLee (Mar 1, 2012)

*reorganized*

got a rack to organize the containers mhmmm...


----------



## KyuZo (Mar 2, 2012)

Lee, are those all centipedes?


----------



## CHLee (Mar 2, 2012)

KyuZo said:


> Lee, are those all centipedes?


only the 2nd and 3rd row,the top row's for beetle larvae and mantids,bottom row for dubias


----------



## KyuZo (Mar 2, 2012)

that's a decent amount man.  I hope that you're working on those lowland cherry reds, i really like the red on that subspecie.  i'll hook you up with some hardwickei if i can get some babies from the ones that i have.  gnite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CHLee (Mar 2, 2012)

KyuZo said:


> that's a decent amount man.  I hope that you're working on those lowland cherry reds, i really like the red on that subspecie.  i'll hook you up with some hardwickei if i can get some babies from the ones that i have.  gnite


yeah,another female's gravid btw


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice collection CHLee! Btw, is that exoterra housing a pede? Wont it be able to escape? Exoterrra tanks have that row of holes below the door dont they?


----------



## CHLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> Nice collection CHLee! Btw, is that exoterra housing a pede? Wont it be able to escape? Exoterrra tanks have that row of holes below the door dont they?


yeah,that one houses a 10-11inch BL Sc. subs. dehaani,you mean the holes for ventilation below the door?a pedeling could get though,but not one this size.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 2, 2012)

I see, well thats good to know, next time i can house pedes in exoterras .


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 2, 2012)

KyuZo said:


> everyone has a different way of keeping their pedes, this is how i do it.  please share yours.


no offense bro... but this is where the hobby stops for me! ahaa


----------

